# الانتر فون



## البطل الصامط (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال ياشباب عندي سؤال بخصوص الانتر فون عند توصيل الانترفون حسب الدائرة المرفقة يظل القفل يعمل بإستمرار بدون توقف حتى بدون الضغط على المفتاح الموجودعلى جهاز الانترفون ....
ياشباب مالسبب. موديل الانترفون dp-906h
ملاحظة /عندوصل الجهازبدون اسلاك بالكهرباء والضغط على زر القفل وأخد قياس خرج الجهازاحصل جهد 14فولت DC
ملاحظة /استخدم معه محول 110-12متردد
الجهاز موجود في الملف المرفق


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 يناير 2010)

لو التوصيل سليم 100% كما جاء بالرسم المقترح من الصانع يكون العيب فى أحد الوحدات بالشقق
قم بفصل جميع الوحدات وتأكد أن اللوحة الأم سليمة
وصل أول واحدة واختبر فإن عملت كما يجب أدخل الثانية دون فصل الأولى و هكذا حتى تصل للمعطلة


----------



## البطل الصامط (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا أخي ماجد عباس . لكني عملت بما قلته ولكن دون جدوى حتى انني قمت بفتح الانترفون ووجدت عنصر أظن أن أسمه دايود موصل بين نقطتي المفتاح . وعند القيام بقياس الفرق بين الطرفين بجهاز الاوم ميتر لايعطي قراءة . ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 يناير 2010)

ربما الجهاز به عيب - ارجع للبائع


----------



## البطل الصامط (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم . اخي ماجد هل هناك فرق بين خرج المحول اذا كان dcاوac لان الذي موجود في الرسم المرفق 12فولتdc والذي عندي في البيت 12فولتac 
ولكم جزيل الشكر . تحملوني شوي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 يناير 2010)

بالتأكيد وقد يتلف بعض المكونات
ما نطلق عليه عادة المحول فى مثل هذه الأجهزة قد يكون محتوى دوائر تقويم وتثبيت مثل وحدات الشاحن ووحدات الحاسب المحمول وغيرة
لذا ارجع للبائع فهو مسؤول لو أصاب جهازك تلف لأنه لم يعطيك القطع السليمة


----------



## raed-r (8 يونيو 2010)

انا اظن انو يمكن يكون من المحول لازم يكون 12 فولط
وشكرا"


----------



## محمد الراجحى أحمد (18 يونيو 2010)

ممكن لوسمحتوا طريقة توصيل قفل الباب الكهربائى مع الأنترفون دور واحد نوع كومكس


----------

